
Putin Trolls CIA on Edward Snowden - reirob
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4SZ49_bS0Y
======
reirob
Just found out that this is an excerpt from a video from 2014 [1], which took
place at the St Petersburg International Economic Forum. The part about
Snowden starts around 19:55. However the synchronous translation is not as
good at the subtitles in the short video.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PePDXoFGkHw&t=0s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PePDXoFGkHw&t=0s)

